# Anyone on 2ww???????



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

just wanted to share some comfort and support with any other ladies on 2WW!! I had my ET on Sunday (21st Nov) and the 2ww is driving me mad already  . I have had Icsi and went to blasto so i have mu OTD on 1st december. only one more week to go but it feels like a lifetime. Looking forward to chatting with other women on 2ww xxxxxxxx


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

hello im on my 2ww now 
i had an early miscarriage on the 5th nov i was only 4 weeks and 4 days so they expained it was basically like a late period ....i was told i should stil ovulate 14 days after the 5th nov and on the 18th nov (dead on day 14) i ovulated 
i use the clear blue digital ovulation kits as it gives u a definate answer and dont have to determine the colours of the lines etc .... i also prefer to use the digital pg tests as it gives u definate answers i find it more comforting 
my 2ww ends on the 3rd dec and it is dragging sooo much just hope it works ..... 10 days to go for me :S x
all the best for everyone else


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Guys

I am also on my 2ww and already going crazy!! Took time off work as Iget stressed very easily but I am now bored out of my mind!!

My ET was also on Sunday but my test date is 2nd Dec....honestly don't know how I will get to then!

Also been feeling quite negative for some reason, think its when you look too much into other peoples scenarios and link them with your symptoms!

   to everyone!!

Tez
xxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

sami and tez looking forward to sharing this 2ww madness with you both, it has to be the most stressful time ever!!! like you tez i have been feeling very negative and tearful, my other embryos didnt get to blast so i have no frosties which makes me negative about the ones i have inside me. i too am bored i have only taken 3 days off work though. i go back to work on thurs. i am a teaching assistant and i only work part time so i will not be doing anything too strenuous.

samie are you doing iui? so glad that your dates worked out, it makes you feel so much more confident, especially when like you said it is bang on time!

where are you both doing your treatment? i am at bourn hall in cambridge. trying really hard not to test early and stay positive. counting down the days with you!!

      and       and    to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi ladies, (hi again Tez )
I'm also on 2ww but a little behind you guys.

I had et yesterday and can't believe it's only been one day!!!
In practice I've taken some time off, but think I'll go back into the office tomorrow as I'm not sure all this time alone at home is very positive for me!
Bubbles, like you, I'm also a concerned about the quality of my eggs. None of mine made it to blasto, we have no frozen eggs, and although we had 2 embryos put back, they were only 5 and 4 cells. These two weeks are going to kill me!


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi chadwick the cat! hope your ok after yout ET yesterday you are the same as me! they didnt grade the two they put back coz they werent at blast, they got to day 5 and hadnt reached blast (i had 6) so they put the best 2 back and asked if they could wait one more day to see if the other 4 would go to blast and they didnt so they wouldnt freeze them. its such i worrying time isnt it! thats why i wanted to put this topic up so that i could chat with others like yourself and know that im not going ga ga! sending you lots of     and sticky babydust. looking forward to hearing from you again soon xxxxx

STAY POSITIVE EVERYONE XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## christabell (Oct 11, 2010)

I too am on 2ww. Had day 3 transfer and all looked good at 4 cell and had two put back. I also think I am going mad and cant believe how slow it is going. Also have had a fair amount of cramping and back pain!!! Test 2nd Dec
Thinking about everyone


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

welcome christabell, and welcome aboard the 2ww rollercoaster   cramping could be a good sign back ache too sending you loads of      and keep us up to date on here. im loving that i actually have some cycle buddies to share with xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi everyone (hi Tez and chadwick again!)

I had one day 3, 8 cell embie transferred on Sunday, so on my 2ww too! Test date 3rd Dec.
 that we all get the positive outcomes that we want.

miche x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi All (and hi again Miche & Chadwick  )

I had 2 8 cells put back but they never told me grade etc! Can anyone shed a bit of light, my doc and embryologist seemed really pleased! Its all new to me with it being my 1st cycle!

Those who have time off, I have found watching a series back to back has kinda helped me fill a day and keep my mind off things!

  

Tez
xxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi miche, im with you on the    we all get positive outcomes!!!!!!!! so glad for this site it really does help.

tez i have been watching jezza (jeremy kyle) nothing like a bit of trashy tv to take your mind off things lolxxxxxxx


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

haha me too bubbles, seems lyk we've caught a special surgery week hahaha  I also seen Jeremy Kyle takes on the sex trade on Friday  

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!

Here is the link to the 2ww forum http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0 where you can find a lot of info and other people that are going through exactly the same thing

Sue


----------



## sheila12 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi I had 3 transferred yesterday and have the test on 3/12. What to do now!? Just been told that the remainder weren't good enough to freeze, and feeling not so positive about the 3 I have now. Hoping to find a 2 week project to help pass the time. Good luck, and it's nice to have company for the 2ww!


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Shelia, 
A project sounds like a very good idea. I'm back at work today, but not feeling particularly focused!

Your test day is sooner than mine. I had transfer on Monday 22nd, but was told not to test until Sunday 5th. Did you go for a 5 day transfer?

ps - Wraakdogin, the forum you're referring to goes FAR too quickly for me to follow


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

did anyone watch jeremy kyle this morning they had infertility clinic on there it was very interesting!

tez, i will be back at work friday so will miss jezza, im sure i will get withdrawal symptoms lol xxxxx

sheila, hope your feeling ok after ET yesterday. i had 2 transfered on sunday and test on 1st dec and i didnt have any suitable to freeze, i think after talking to a few others who have had the same its not uncommon. the only advice i can give you is what has been given me, concentrate on the ones on board because they are the strongest and stay positive. not an easy thing i know, i cried in bed last night, i am soooo tearful at the moment i even cry at stupid stuff on the tv!!!!!!

chadwick, i am back to work tomorrow and i dont think i will be able to keep my mind on the job either. this time next week we will be waiting for a phone call from the clinic to tell us if i am pregnant or not .......... scary!!!

miche, christabell, sami, hope your all doing ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Bubbles only caught the last 15mins of Jezza 2day slept in   don't know if its this treatment taking it out of me but I've been sleeping for like 11hrs....good job I'm off work or I would be wrecked haha!

Anyone had any symptoms yet? I have had what I can only describe as a heavy tummy....not really pain...not sure what it is lol!

Hope everyone is keeping sane    

xxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya,

No, no symptoms here either Tez, a little clue would be nice, but it's such early days isn't it?! Hopefully we'll all get BFP's and be moaning about symptoms in a few weeks! LOL!

Hope no-one's getting too bored of all this rest - think I'm still thinking it's a novelty to be off work.

Hope eveyone's ok

   and   to all

Miche x


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

hi all...
had my ET today so im officially on 2ww. its only the 1st night and its all i can think about. 
test date is 5th dec!..seems so far away....
im a teacher and only work part time.... dont know wether i should go back to work next week/??
hafsa 
x


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

tez, i am reading signs into everything, i hate this wait its so hard!! sleeping is good i went to sleep at 9.30 last night, never gone to bed that early .... must be getting old lol. hope your doing ok xxxxxxxxxx

miche, i am never bored of being off work lol but i am back today and will miss chilling watching trashy tv, im sure i was born to be rich and just sit and do as i please all day, either that or i am just plain lazy lol, probably the latter. keep positive xxxxxxxxxxx

hi, hafsa, you will constantly be thinking of the treatment its all i think about too, im a teaching assistant and i had 3 days off. im going back today but i will still be taking it easy. you have to do what you think is best for you. welcome aboard the 2ww xxxxxxx

afm, i am on day 4 post et and struggling to feel positive, my boobs ache, but strangely they were aching before ET too? wonder if it was the drugs? i have had little twinges in my womb area tho which has made me wonder if something is going on in there. i have terrible back ache at the mo, all over tho, i usually do when its cold and damp. fighting the urge to get a hpt and do it after the weekend!!!





















like everyone else at this stage i just wanna know ROLL ON WEDNESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

chadwick,sheila, christabell,sami, hope you are all baring up ok on the 2ww xxxx
LOVE HUGS AND BEST WISHES TO YOU ALL XXXXXXXXX


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Bubbles I am feeling exactly the same....reading into every little twinge, feeling negative, sore boobs!!

Miche I really hope we all get a BFP, I just can't visualise it yet  

Hafsa I would maybe go back to work, the only reason I havn't is because I am very easily stressed   but finding it hardto think of anything else at home!

Finding it hard to keep busy, I live up Newcastle n we've got loads of snow!!! Makes me wana hibernate even more pity the tvs pants! Looks like I will have to venture out in it anyway, the dog keeps pulling at his lead!

   to everyone!!!

xxx


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

hello ladies 

how is everyone doing today im on day 8 out of 14 tests day is 3rd dec 
no symptons at all but sore skin but think im rundown from being ill lately .... im watching back to back episodes of NCIS that my dad recorded lol so im content for now
the only thing i can say with me is ive been snappin at my fiance loads we did a shop in asda today n i was going mental cos he went to the next isle whilst i was makin a call to see if my grandad wanted fish or not so experiency PMS .... my skin gets bad when im due to come on 
however 1st pregnancy i had terrible skin 
2nd pregnancy i had itcy boobs and nausea from 2 weeks however pg tests were neg until the day i was due

both pregnancys failed but it goes to show that every pregnancy really is different and i dont beleive u really actualy know wen ur pregnant like poeple say because both times i didnt have a clue at all and even wen i had the bfp i was in denial so you never know ladies you are pregnant until otherwise proven 

x.x.x.x. samie-lou


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad everyone seems to be doing ok still  

No snow down here in the South so far, but maybe it will reach us over the weekend. Don't like all this cold weather though!

Having told me the other day that he can't understand why people would test early, DH is now asking whats the earliest we can test! 4th Dec still seems a long way off.

xx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Are you guys seriously having symptoms already?!

In terms of keeping our minds off things - we've been trying to sell our house for months, and fortunately someone made an offer this morning, which means we can now get excited about house buying! It was good to get back to work though. I'm seriously unconvinced that sitting around was doing me any favours. 

The distance between ET and your test dates seems shorter than mine. Hafsa, like you, my test date is the 5th but we had ET on the 22nd  - that's 16 days! I still think I'll be good and not cheat. I'm usually less conservative than this, but the clinic was SO good to us, I feel like I ought to do what they ask.


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Chadwick - Not sure if my symptoms are related to the pessaries, all I have is very sore boobs n little bit of cramping which I have had since EC! Great news about your house   and don't think I will test early either, just incase I get false hope or start being more negative!

Miche hope this snow doesn't hit you, our roads are horrendous, went a message with dp and what would have been a 15min drive took us 2hrs.....and we didn't even reach where we were going in the 1st place, we gave up halfway!!! Are u thinking of testing early?

Sami-lou I agree I don't think you know until you test  



Tez

xxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I might be joining you all tommorw or Sunday love to you all xxxxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

No, Tez, I don't think I'll be brave enough to test early! It will be nerve wracking as it is, so think best policy will  be to wait til the proper day, when the result will more accurate - I think! LOL!

Chadwick, time between my ET and test is same as yours, cos I had ET on the 21st and am testing on the 4th, it does seem longer than some people though.

Good luck Miss mischeif.

Miche
x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

join you all sunday, I hope all is going ok for you all, what have you all got planned?xxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi miss mischeif, hope you ok and good luck for the 2ww xxxxxxx

tez no snow here in cambridge but i have no doubt we will get it sometime soon. i hate the winter xxxxxx

miche, i am so tempted to test early but really think we should all make a pact not to    so everyone step away from the pee stick     lol xxxxxxxxxx

chadwick, i know the progeserone can give you sore boobies i think that is what is so hard about the wait all the symptoms can be the same af, pregnancy and drugs!!!!!! just to send us all completely    lol. just be positive, and patient and get a nice big surprise on OTD    congrats on selling the house btw xxxxx

hope your all ok and as tempting as it is not gonna test till OTD!!! one lady i know done a hpt on the morning of OTD and got a bfn but was told by clinic on same day after blood test that she was pregnant and is now expecting twins!!!!!! sometimes because we are encouraged to drink so much to avoid ohss the pee stick doesnt pick it up, or on the negative side the hcg gives you a false negative ..... i cant cope with all that so i def will wait till OTD 1st dec ...... bring it on    (quickly please lol) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

hi all

just wanted to ask that are you all n strict bed rest? or are you guys up and about doing general things around the house?

hafsa


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hafsa,i rested for the first 4 days but i am back at work now, just taking it easy. its what you feel is right xxxxxxxxx

is anyone on crinone if so have any of you (sorry this is a warning of too much information) but have any of you experienced some coming back down? every now and again after i have had a pee i find a little dollop of it on the tissue is that normal? sorry again for the tmi    
hope your all ok and have a woncerful weekend xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Hafsa

I have just been doing general stuff round the house, did put my feet up for a day or 2 after ET! As long as its nothing too heavy, like I've been leaving hooving to DP as a precaution   don't wana be over stretching hehe 

Sorry bubbles Ican't help you with that as not taking it  

xxx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Bubbles, yes I'm also using crinone and getting the same symptoms although I assumes it was the cyclogest rather than the crinone. They're both pretty horrible!


----------



## kate1927 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi everyone i ve been looking for this thread and finally found you lol
I am also on the 2ww im now on my 8th day and my OTD is 4th Dec I  have had a  few symptons like twinges in lower area and crampy feelings but today i had a bit of watery pink colour on tissue an i got to tell you my heart went in my mouth is this normal  has anyone else had it i feel so scared im trying to keep clam would really appreciate some advice i think its starting to drive me crazy now  I hope it is normal and its a good sign love to you all xxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya,

Good luck, Miss mischief, for tomorrow!

Kate, no I haven't had that, but have read on other threads that you can sometimes get a little bleeding from implantation. just try to keep positive  

Who's testing first this week? I'm not til Saturday, have decided I'm not going to test early - will wait til OTD!

 for us all

Miche x


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sounds like it could be implantation bleeding?
My test date is Sunday 5th


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

morning ladies hope your all doing ok xxx

i think i am the first to test as my OTD is wednesday!!!!!!! not long now!!!!!

hi kate1927, welcome to 2wwers!!!!!!! like miche said it could be implantation bleed??

miche, so glad your not going to test early its hard i know xxxxxxx

my 2ww is going slowly!!!! cant wait for wed to come so i can stop guessing "am i?" "aren't i?" its all driving me nuts lol sometimes i think i am then the next minit i think i cant be! i have no real af pains little niggles in back every now and again and boobies hurt (could be progesterone) but a couple of the veins on my boobs are sticking out a little







? so i go on battleing with myself! o the joy of treatment lol.

sending you all lots of       and     and  to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

hi all

my test date is 5th dec..... this time next week....
im praying so hard for us all that things go well...
im finding it really hard to block this out and carry on as normal.... keep reding up on every twinge or something.... i know itl only drive me   but thats me....
hope yr all well....

love hafsa
x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

can I join you please, it sounds like you are all doing well, I had transfer today, it was so lovely had two blastos and have lovely
photo and already started having mini melt downs, going to plan some nice things as I am going to worry silly. good luck to all of you xxxxxx


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

hello ladies and not long to go bubbles im the day after you ....... how are you feeling 
to all the ladies who are testing this week good luck and to those who have just joined we are all here to keep u away from the pee sticks until test day !!! loool 

hope ur all well xx 
samantha-louise 
xxx


----------



## luaparaz (May 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

I had ET on sunday 14th Nov - got test tomorrow!!  So nervous and apprehensive.  Not sure how to feel - these 2wks have lasted a lifetime but finally the day has arrived.  Have kept myself positive (most of the time) and thankfully AF not arrived so hoping this is a good sign?!?  I'm a teacher and have been at work all the time - got great TA and colleagues though who have kept me in check re doing too much.  They've been great - can't thank them enough.  Just hoping   Just hope weather doesn't stop me getting to appointment - not looking good at mo - not sure what to do though.

Keep positive - the day does come (although slowly) - you can all get there   Thinking of you all.  Fingers crossed xx


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi All

Were getting there slowly but surely!!

Good luck for tomorrow luaparaz! I test Thursday 2nd Dec!!

Anyone else been getting AF pain? I had a niggling pain on right side for a few days but now pain is like AF is coming   suppose I won't know until OTD!!

   

Tez

xxx


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

hi all

good luck for 2moro luaparaz... 

time for me is just dragging even though im doing my best to keep busy... cant sleep at the mo... keep waking up throughout the night analysing every twist/cramp that happens...
still got whole week to go....

hope the rest of you are doing better than me...

hafsa


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hafsta where did you have your treatment I was like you last night have abdo and back pain from EC and worrying alot at mo 
, good luck with all lovely tests so exicting...what pregancy tests are you all using? xxx ps has anyone had night sweats? xxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya,

Luaparaz, Good luck for your test today.

 and   we all get the positive results that we want, a busy week of testing coming up! LOL

Hope your all ok and keeping busy, yet not over-doing it. I'm off Christmas shopping with my mum today  

  

Miche x


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

miss mischief 1, hope you are doing ok today i too have been feeling extra hot at night, thought it was just me lol. i am doing blood test at clinic for pregnancy test, how about you?xxxxxxx

hafsa, keep positive on the 2ww i know its hard xxxxxxxxx

samielou, i am so nervous and excited and scared, but just want to know now and deal with it all when it happens, roll on wednesday. how are you doing  xxxxxxxxxx

luaparaz,       for you today hope its a bfp for you xxxxxxxxxx

tez, stay positive    there are so many signs we read into on thgis 2ww and like you said you dont really know till OTD     for you xxxxxx

miche, oooooooo christmas shopping, i love christmas shopping!!!! that will take your mind off things for a while xxxxxxxxx

thinking of you all and     and     coming your way xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

morning all

believe it or not i slept like a babe last night.... had the 1st night sleep which was dream free/ emptying the bladder 2 times free..... great sleep 
this morning mind starting to wander again... think itl be good for me wen i get back to work on wednesday as itl keep my mind busy...
i had a fleeting thought to test today probably cus hubby is at work so hed be none the wiser but then decided against it... 
miss mischief 1; had my treatment at guys. we had PGD done as our lo has CF (cystic fibrosis)

keep yourselves occupied  

hafsa
x
luaparaz; good luck for today


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I'm abit of a jelly donut I thought I was meant to be testing on the 3rd but actually meant to on the 2nd hmmm if I had my period on the 5th 28 days from that day is the 2nd isn't it ...?


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Bubbles not long to go to pragancy test!!I remember doing mine with my little son at 4am and was` at my mms at 6am, I felt like I was 
flying!!!
I had transfer yesterday two very good blasts so keeping my fingers crossed!!I did feel my tempreture dip with my son, but know two cycles
can be so different, finding it hard to concentrate and still have way to go but only till next wednesdayxxx

What pregancy test will you all be using, I cant remember the one I used with my son as four years agoxxxxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dear Tez66

I know two treatments and people are not the same but with my little boy I had a backache one night, felt like a period was coming as had a terrible
cramp. I found out five days later I was pregant. 

Its easy to say dont worry because im sitting here doing the same, but the symptoms dont mean all the time to be frightened

Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Good luck everyone!
We have 6 days to go and it's going soooo slowly. I was pretty positive last week but now I'm really starting to worry. I don't really have ANY symptoms apart from slightly sore nipples, but I'm starting to wonder if I'm imagining that. We also went on a really long walk yesterday and I'm scared I overdid it. Sorry for the 'me' post, just feeling a bit low today.


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

chadwickthecat; dont apologise bout the me post..... im feeling really low 2!  got some pin prick cramping, peeing loads and been knicker checking all day and its driving me  
just want to sleep through next 6 days so i can test... really not fair that we have to go through all this... 

hafsa


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hafsa it is totally unfair that we have to go through this, u hear of so many unfit mothers! But hey if we get a BFP won't we appreciate what we have that little bit more 

Chadwick try not to worry I have read a few posts with people that didn't have any symptoms and ended up with BFPs!! And as for the long walk thing I am sure you will be fine! Before treatment I was a bit of a fitness fanatic, loved running, and although I had to give this up the nurse said it would be good to keep walking up if I wanted.....not that I have been to do this what with 10 inches of snow lol!!

Thanks Miss Mischeif, I read a really interesting post earlier about AF pains and 2ww.....I'll try and post it below, it was something like 86% of women (who took the poll) had AF pains and got a BFP!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewresults

Chin up everyone, I know its so hard! Pleased I only have til Thursday to wait!!!

Tez
xxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

tez, that link is a life saver!!!! i was at my whits end today, not bad af pains just niggles and getting down, but that lik has made me feel positive again! hope your doing ok and keeping your chin up. not long for you either now xxxxxxxx

hafsa, when is you OTD? please dont test early. would you really trust the result anyway? xxxxxx

samielou, at least your test date is a day earlier now xxxxxxx

miss mischeif 1, congrats on the transfer sending you lots of stickt vibes xxxxxxxx

chadwick, thats what we are here for to listen to you and pick you up when you are feeling low. hope you are feeling ok. read tez link it done wonders for me xxxxxxxx

luaparaz, hoping that no news is good news from you. hoping your too busy celebrating a BFP to write to us today !!!     
one more day to get through then i will be going for my test !!!!!     feel really nervous but what will be will be!       for a miracle, not just for me but for all of us xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luaparaz (May 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Thank you all for your kind messages of support.  They're really appreciated.

Well I managed to get to hospital - long journey with the snow.

Anyway it's BFP     I still can't believe it!

Can't stop smiling and checking the test tray - they gave me it as a keep sake - helps it to sink in I guess!!

Good Luck to you all - will be checking for your news.

Lol x


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

wooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you luaparaz!!!!!!!!

congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

Luaparaz well done wahooo so happy for you to all u other ladies thinking of you ... My test date is the 2nd so fingers crossed and with the thrush I jinxed myself (itch) arrrgh still not positive though however I will not give up TTC !! Lol tomorrow is payday so Xmas shoppin for the partner so that may take my time out but ill need to stay away from boots and SuperDrugs loool good luck to all the ladies ....  xx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

samilou, NO PEE STICKS ON THAT SHOPPING LIST OK !!!!!!!!!    have fun christmas shopping tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hahaha I needed that bubbles thank you I might buy them and give them to my sister until the day as I have work on the 2nd and will be testing at 4 in the morning thats the only pain of it as I will be at work ...either upset I'm not or smiling and nervous if I am ..... Hmmmmmm loool ..... I did think of doing a midnight run to asda tonite but that's just silly so will see hahah not telling DP the result as we had out hopes up then they went 4 days later u don't want to worry him at all so if I am of will wait a couple of weeks til I tell him haha maybe that could be his Xmas prezzie lol ... X


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

congratulations luaparaz   &   to you... well done...bet yr still in shock right... 

bubbles 1; test day is 5th december.... 6 days left!


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Congratulations Luaparaz   That's fantastic news!

How's everyong else doing today? Still niggly AF pains here, but I know there are sooooo many reasons for these, plus have had them every day since EC and no sign of bleeding yet so on with the  

Good luck for your test tomorrow Bubbles.      and      for all of us who are still to test this week.

Miche x


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Good luck for everyone testing this week   and congratulations Luaparaz. 
Pinkmiche, I still have no symptoms at all. Absolutely nothing


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

congratulations Luaparaz lovely news, good luck Bubbles for tommorw I hope you are feeling ok very nerve racking doing test x x x 

Hope everyone is keeping well, I had 3 spouts of dizziness yesterday it was quite strange eating fine and today nothing. x x x


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought I'd give a test today was BFN  it was the clear blue digital test I tested two days early I'll test on my test day still as I got a twin pack but not holding no hope as 97% of women get BFP 2 days early so defo don't think I am ... Sorry bout the me post .. I literally just did the test  gutted x


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Samie, 
Sorry to hear that - but don't give up yet. Remember what Bubbles said a few posts ago:
'One lady i know done a hpt on the morning of OTD and got a bfn but was told by clinic on same day after blood test that she was pregnant and is now expecting twins!!!!!! sometimes because we are encouraged to drink so much to avoid ohss the pee stick doesnt pick it up'. 

The clinic told me to test first thing in the morning rather than later in the day.


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

samilou!!!! thought you were gonna stay away from the pee sticks!!!!   it may be too early so dont let it get you down, i know its easy to say but you dont know for a fact until OTD thats why i havent done one. stay positive AND NO MORE PEE STICKS !!!!!!!!        

thanks ladies for the good luck wishes you are the best, hopefully i will come back to you with good news!

sending you all               and      lol please dont test early love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## luaparaz (May 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

Thank you so much for the congratulations.  It's still sinking in really.  Good luck to you all for the next few days.  Will be checking to follow your news.

Samilou - don't give up hope - the test could be wrong, keep positive  

Chadwickthecat - If it's anything to go by I had no symptoms until about 5 days ago then convinced myself that it was my mind playing tricks on me.  I haven't been able to brush my teeth since then - makes me feel real sickly.  Stupid really but obviously there was a reason for it.  Remember though not everyone has symptoms until later in pregnancy. My neighbour is due on new years day - had absolutely no sickness or symptoms other than no AF.  You never know you might be the same  

Good luck once again one and all.

Lol x


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

LADIES PLEASE READ THIS U WILL THINK IM A NUT NUT BUT HEY THATS ME IT ABIT OF A STORY BUT TRY TO KEEP UP LOOOL 

well as u know i tested early naughty me !! 

anyways ill start from the begining ive always used CLEAR BLUE DIGITAL ovulations kits and pregnancy tests ..... 

well i kept my pregnant test from before even though the screen doesnt show the result anymore... 

sooooo if u ladies have used clear blue digital ovulation tests you will notice that when u eject the test stick from the holder and turn over the pee bit you will see the lines if the test had the circle and no hcg detected u would just have the 1 line however if it was there but it wasnt ur fertile day u would see the dark control line and also a light hcg line and then when u get a positive reading u will see two dark lines.... 

well i was reading the intructions after my BFN and ur meant to take the battery out of the pg test before u dipose of it so i did as it said then i had a little thought .... the prenancy test must do the same things as the ovulations test so sod it i opened it up well u have to white strips so i took them out... one strip had a dark line which  is the control line but also had a light blue line this is the hcg hormone and also the other white strip had the same faint blue line which is exactly same place as the other hcg line so this means the one white strip with 2 lines is your pregnant resut and also the other white strip with just the HCG line is for the how many weeks u are pregnant .... 

lucky for me i kept my BFP one from before so i opened this one up and it had the same lines the only difference in the white strips is the hcg line is only slightly darker than my BFN one and i mean very slightly different ! showed my mum n she thinks the same 

now ladies i love science and im v good at it so if it was a pure BFN it would show NO HCG at all like an ovulation test if thyres no hormone present it would show no line !!

this has gave me more help but i dont want u all breaking open ur tests as its only CLEAR BLUE DIGITAL ONES  ... but it has gave me hope  

so to be certain do what ive done if u want extra proof on ur OTD day up to u 

i will test again and and if BFP my theorry is right .... 

hope everyones doing good .... lemme know wat u think of my theory 

love luck and babydust to u all 

samantha-louise 

p.s still got the thrush so we will see if i am or not    (tmi)

xxxxxx


----------



## luaparaz (May 5, 2010)

Hi Samilou

See - don;t give up hope but PLEASE wait until the proper day!  You'll have more HCG in your system.  Keep positive and let us know.  Good luck! 
lol x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi All

Luaparaz thats excellent news I am so pleased for you!!!!!!    bet your on cloud 9!!!

Samie Lou   thats why I am not testing it would drive me potty, although at tesco 2nite asked DP if we should pick up a test....pleased I didn't and not leaving the house until OTD now weather too bad! I'm   it works out for you and you get ur BFP!!

Bubbles how you feeling about 2moro?? Wishing you all the luck in the world!!!!

Miche......we've nearly made it! Longest 2 wks of my life! I am the same as you been geting niggley AF type pains!

Well just 2moro to get out of the way then test day for me Thursday......I will be having one very large glass of rose if this doesn't work!!!

      for us all

Tez
xxxxxx


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hahahah I know but I just had a thought but I think it's true if there is no hcg present then thyre should be no line at all ? And clear blue r the most sensitive to use I've read ...


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm so gutted  I wiped this morning and there was some pink discharge. I'm so scared that it's af!! I had the transfer exactly one week ago and they transferred a 5 day blasto. Do you think I can still get implantation bleeding?? It's day 7 after transfer. I'm so scared...


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well Done the other digital test and BFN opened it up and thyre was the blue line ...
And the other blue line was there but very faint .... My BFP and my BFN ones
Surely cannot have the same lines ...? Test day is tomorrow
I think or the third so will buy a twin digital and also early test .... Wish me luck but now I  not so sure ....
Samantha Louise
X x x


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Hafsa,

I had a five day blast transfer and also had a slight bleed exactly 7 days after the transfer and went on to get BFP!.  Don't be scared, could well be implantation!

Good luck


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

Done a first response preg test BFN for me


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry Samir Lou 90 i kinda know how u feel if thisbleeding means wat it means.


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

So sorry Samie Lou    

Hafsa look what happened to Clarebaby, it could be the same for you    

I'm really starting to freak out now for test 2moro   my heart is racing can't believe I have to wait til 4pm, I will have lost it by then. Dp is taking me to TGI's n the pics to take my mind off things so this will be my last post until 2moro evening when we will know.......

Wish me luck girls    

Tez
xxx


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

clarebaby; wat do you term as a slight bleed? did you need to use sanitary towels? or were pantyliners ok? sorry if its too personal


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Sammie Lou, sorry to hear you got a BFN  

Tez, good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed  

Hope everyone else is ok. Hafsa, you have to try to keep positive until your test date on Sunday.

Went to chemist today to get preg test, picked up a 2 pack, and then told by sales assistant they on buy one get one free, so now got 4 - far to tempting to test early, now they are all in the house! Must resist! 

Miche x


----------



## luaparaz (May 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Samiliu - So sorry it's BFN   SEnding you  

Tez - good luck for tomorrow - stay positive and hope for the best  

Miche - please resist testing early - hope it'll be worth the wait  

Hafsa - Don't give up hope yet - some people do bleed before OTD.  If you're not sure - would it be worth contacting the clinic.  I know I'm at Leeds and not sure where you are but they always seem willing to answer any queries.

To everyone else - hope all going well and stay positive. Remember there's always hope and if things don't go to plan - don't give up.  I know a few who have had failed attempts and things turn out in the end.  Just don't give up.

As for me - it's finally sunk in - strange thing as I've never been pregnant before.  Just hope and pray nothing goes wrong - scan on 21st so here's hoping.  Do worry and not told many yet.  Awkward today as we're snowed in and neighbours kept looking at me wondering why i wasn't helping dig out the road!  Was expecting them to ask - thankfully they didn't.

Take care one and all

Fingers and toes crossed for each one of you.

Lol x


----------



## Clarebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, so TMI but ........ went to loo and was bright red blood on tissue (like AF), next was just less and pink and then pink for rest of afternoon.  No more bleeding after that. No towels.

BUT

That was just me and I'm sure everyone's experience is different! 

Good luck to those due to test and sorry for any BFNs


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hi just a quicky, its not good news for us a BFN

















































cant stop myself at the mo. this is the end of the line for us but i am blessed with my son from my first iui, he really is my miracle







.

thank you ladies for all your love and support and believe me when i say i have never known greater women than on here.

i will pop in now and again to see how your all doing.

wishing you all lots of luck cant do personals at the mo as cant see through the tears. thinking of you all














.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

bubbles I felt like crying when I read your post, I am thinking of you, you must feel so sad because you have been through so much
take time cuddle your little boy  and that helps take away alot of the pain...it did for me the failed cycle I had before this one, my boy
is my world xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't know what to say Bubbles. I'm so sorry   Thinking of you tonight sweetie.

good luck Tez xxx


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

im sooon sorry bubbles .... apart from a   i dont know wat else to say. il   that u and yr partner get through this difficult time.


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

cant sleep tonight feel so nervous xxx


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

Just done an early response hpt and it was negative- not bleeding though. I feel numb. I suppose I better stlill test on otd which is Sunday although I doubt things will change!


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hafsta if your test date is Sunday I think the earliest you should test is Saturday, the hormones are still in your body. I 
understand why you have done it because I am actually finding thsi 2ww really hard now I just want to know either way
now I feel that since August I have been struggling with emtions and feeling tired now. You shouldnt feel negative as you
are to early to test, what injections were you taking in treatment,


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Bubbles, so sorry to hear about your result,   to you and your partner.

Hafsa, try to remain positive until OTD, it would still be too early to show the hormone on a HPT I think    

Hope everyone else is ok

Miche x


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hafsa, I agree with Miss Mischief and Pinkmiche, it's too early  . My test day is also Sunday and it's not even Friday yet!!! Don't forget what Bubbles said a few pages ago: 'One lady i know done a hpt on the morning of OTD and got a bfn but was told by clinic on same day after blood test that she was pregnant and is now expecting twins!!!!!!'. 

I also took this from another post: 

'Can I test early? It doesn't matter that the hcg injection may have left your body...its whether theres enough hcg released from the implanted embryo for the HPT to detect.  Implantation happens around 5-12 dpo and only once its complete will the hcg hormone be released.  If you have late implantation then it may not show up on an HPT.  The reason clinics give you testing dates is because you're far more likely to get an accurate result then.'

Hafsa, your spotting a few days ago may have been a sign of late implantation! Don't give up!

Thinking of you Miss Mischief    


T


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

thanku all for yr support.... no school today due to the weather so im just going to take it easy


----------



## luaparaz (May 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Bubbles I'm so sorry - It's good to cry - releases all the months you've been going through emotions - you need to for the sake of your little one.  Always hold on to him and put all your energy into your life as a family.  Being an only child isn't bad - I am and have always had the love of my parents - we're very close and I've had lots of opportunities I never would had I been in a larger family. 

Hafsa - Don't give up hope - you've tested far too early.  If it was an implantaion bleed (highly probably by the sounds of it) then you won't have enough hormone yet to register.  Keep positive - It's  good sign that the bleeding has stopped.   

Tez - hope all goes well for you today - hope you're staying calm.

Miche - when is your OTD?  

Good luck to one and all

Lol x


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

Awww bubbles after reading ur post I wanted to cry .... I hope u and ur partner are ok .. Thinking of you ... 
Xxx 

Well ladies good luck to those on their test days coming I will still be logging on to see how everyone is doing but it's the official test day and BFN so I'm just waiting for af to come ... Another waiting game ! 
I wont be TTC with all pee sticks no more it's too much so if it happens then it's happens new year new me 
All the best ladies and thinking of all of u and sending u hugs and babydust .... X


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Samie-Lou i am sorry to hear sending you lots of love, it doesnt matter what people say it wont stop hurt, I had people say to me when
I was found to have a low amh and told I wouldnt have a chance of having another child...well you have got one child, people dont see the hurt us
girls go through to even try to acheive a pregancy but this truely in time will make a strong person, it has made me more determined at times, even though 
I do keep counting days on fingers, reading ff and giving everyone a hard time.. give yourself time make some special time for you and get back on 
when you feel ready I wish you lots of luck xxxxx You are a strong person to go through all this in the first place xxxxxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks chadwickthe cat been on here to  often today, had tummy ache today, but feel so weird felt sick today and had dizzness
monday really dont want to get hopes up but bot used to all these symptoms and worrie about the tum

how are you hafsta nearly another day down, ive still got 5 bloody days to go !!!!! 

love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

im ok miss mischief  
got some blood again a few hours ago... its not properly staining pad- but just there wen i wipe...
im still praying like mad that i can still get a positive


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

is it red or dark xx little amount?? have you got pain xxxxx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hafsa - Have you asked the clinic what they think? It seems a bit strange as it's too sporadic to be a period - it does sound more like it could be towards the end of  implantation bleeding, but I'm no expert.  

Miss Mischief - are you testing on Tuesday?

Tez - Any news sweetie??   

I've bought my 2 pregnancy tests, but I'm determined not to test until Monday morning. This week is going sooo slowly. I still don't have ANY symptoms, but at least AF hasn't arrived yet. My cycle is usually only about 23-25 days long, so I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

yes about 3am in the morning going to set my alarm  if I get that far dont like this strong pain but I had the same with my boy
litttle bit scared today but that was a strong sickness feel all a bit funny  why o why xxxxxxxx are your tummys still swollen
xx how are you all feeling xxx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm feeling extremely fat, but I don't know if that's just bloating due to side effects of the drugs, early pregnancy, or just the fact that I've been eating like a complete pig (and I mean, a COMPLETE pig) for the last 2 weeks.   I did feel a bit faint yesterday when I stood up, and my nipples are a bit sore (but not much). 

I'm also still injecting every morning, because I have a tendency towards blood clots, so I have to inject cleaxane to thin my blood, which means that my stomach is now covered in bruises because my blood is so thin  .

Apart from that I'm just extremely distracted and suffering from incalculable stress!    Can't sleep, can't concentrate, and I feel about fit to explode at any moment. Arggghhh!!!!      

Oops, that was a bit long! Sorry  , but you did ask  

How about you guys?


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya,

Still no symptoms here, test day of Saturday is getting ever closer - just want to know the result now, although it is quite nice being in this little bubble of oblivion, thinking I am pregnant as nothing to tell me I'm not  

Hafsa, am hoping your bleeding is implantation, sounds quite erratic to be AF.

Tez,   you got a positive

Don't think any of us are due to test tomorrow are we? Sorry if I've forgotten anyone  

Lets all keep on with the    

Miche x


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Pinkmiche, I think you're next   . Hafsa and I are both on Sunday.


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Am thinking when Satursday comes I'll be to scared to pee! LOL!

We got quite a lot of snow down here now, so glad I went out to get the pee sticks yesterday!   Whilst the snow looks pretty, it soon loses its appeal once it starts getting in the way of things and causing havoc!

Miche x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys

Just a quick 1, BFN for us today absolutely devastated    

Just got the news I really   all of you get a positive and don't have to go through this!

   to you all and I speak soon.....just need a day or 2 to pull myself round!

Thanks for all of the support too girls
Tez
xxxxxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear that, Tez. I'm gutted for you
Sending you  

Miche x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

sorry Tez take care xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

So sorry Tez ...


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

im really sorry tez  

miss mischief; the blood is darker red and sometimes lighter watered down pink; TMI i know but normally during my period i get bright red  blood and its not been like that... no pain or anything... just a funny feeling in lower back and i suppose in the tummy bu that maybe nerves & stress.
i cant relax, eat, red, drink.... my little one keeps asking me 'y so sad mummy- i love you'....  

keep reading past posts and i cant believe how strong some of the women are  as they continue month after month year after year...


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

It still sounds implantation its around the time isnt it. I am same as you i cant concentrate and lost my motivation totally.

Girls I have had a sickness feeling when eating my dinner is it to early as do not think this is in my head xxxxxxx

chadwick you sound the same as me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

hafsa, hope sunday brings you better news xxxxxxx

samielou,       so sorry xx hope you are ok honey sending you lots of     xxxxxxxxxxxxx

tez,        o honey i am so sorry too, i know it doesnt help but just wanted you to know im thinking of you both (sami and you) wishing i could give you hugs xxxxxxxx

good luck to the rest of you ladies         xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

Morning 
Not slept much at all...
The blood has come again when i wiped but stupidly there's not enough for it go onto the pad! I really can't get my head around it!! 
Il wait til test day but were Already thinking ahead that if it's not worked how soon do you think I can do a FET? We have 3 frozen. 
Hafsa


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello ladies well af arrived today  painful !!!! Think they come bk vengeful because were trying to get rid of em for 9 months lol hope everyones doing good sorry can't do personals back at work today grrrr  will write to u all after my dreaded shift i started at 530 !! Finish at 1400 .... X x


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry bout the af Samie Lou I know how u feel as I'm bleeding properly now too!! Wen was Yr test date? I'm at work and tmi but got stained pad now.


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hafsa, sorry to hear your bleeding has got heavier, try to keep strong until your test day.

Bubbles, Tez and Sammie Lou, thinking of you all, take care of yourselves.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Miche x


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

My test day was ysday bbe


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

sorry to hear that Hafsta, take care of yourself and your familyxxxxxx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Hafsa.....  

How much difference do you think one day makes? I'm due to test on Sunday, but I don't think I can take this anymore  . I'm thinking about testing tomorrow morning.....


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I feel exactly the same having a terrible morning had to stop myself going to shops to buy a test as know it could makes things
worse. I have got to wait till wed and feel like poo!!!!


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

hi all

guys finally got back to me after leaving 2 msgs since wednesday... basically ive got to carry on taking the pessaries until test day-sunday- and then ring them up with the result which by now im pretty sure is negative as im full on bleeding.
was in bad shape last night and had a really good cry- but DH reassured me which was something i needed that weve still got 3 frozen... my worry was the cost of FET so i rang up the pgd co-ordinator and asked her about it.
as were nhs funded i wanted to know if we still get the same package as the one on their website which says 1 FET cycle included in the pgd package.... thankfully yes we get to do 1 free cycle.... thats now given me hope and i feel calmer knowing i get 1 more chance even though ive read the success rate isnt as high as i hoped. 
will let you guys know the result on sunday... still feel pretty raw with AF arriving...   

hafsa


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hafsta I really wish you so much luck now, I expect you are feeling so hurt after everything you have been through but admire
your determination to carry on, good luck and I hope all your dreams come true xxxxxx


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi everyone

Thanks so much for all the kind messages, I am just devastated atm!  

Hafsa its not over til OTD so try to hold a little bit of hope, many women still have a period when they fall pregnant  

Big hugs for bubbles and samie-lou   

Miche I'm praying everything ok for you today     let us know!

Good luck tomorrow Chadwick

xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya,

Well, we tested this morning and got a BFP! Still can't believe it, have to keep going to check the test and makesure it's still there! lol!

Chadwick hope your test is ok tomorrow   

Hope eveyone else is ok

Miche x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

congratulations lovely news, take care of yourself (did you use a home test?) 

Have a lovely evening  xxxxxx


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck Chadwick tommorw, I hope it comes in 3's now best of luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanx, Miss Mischeif, yes we done a home test, our clinic recomends that and doesn't do the blood test.

Miche x


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Best of luck I bet you are over the moon, its alot to take in I had to keep looking at test with my son it took me sometime to 
beleive. what did you do today xxx


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

Congratulations pinkmiche I'm really happy for u.  

I spent the day at home with DH just relaxing and getting through the day so I can test tomorrow morning even though AF is here. 

Hope the rest of u Hav had a good day
Hafsa


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Bfn for us.


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

im sorry chadwick, thinking of you  x x x


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

im really sorry for you chadwick... 

we got our official bfn too this morning... even though id been bleeding still had to do the official test  

i keep thinking what if  what if... what if id transferred 2 instead of 1 or if id eaten more nuts and rested more... but as my dh said ivf is not guaranteed and now i just feel guilty that ive failed somehow... 

i hope the rest of you have your dreams come true....

now its waiting for the acu to get back to me spo i can speak to them about FET... i just pray the wait isnt too long...

hafsa


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats Miche so pleased for you and DH  

Hafsa and Chadwick thats awful news I still feel pretty crap myself!! On the plus side Hafsa at least you have some frosties me n DP have to start all over again   we should get a letter for an appointment in 6 wks I think then we can start planning next cycle!

xxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

o ladies its been a little time since i have been on here but so much has happend!!!!!!!!!

tez, hafsa, chadwick           i wish i could give you all big hugs i am so sorry and i feel your pain i really do xxxxxxxxxxxxx

miche, congratulations honey      so pleased for you both, take it easy rest up and dont overdo things xxxxxxxx\

i love you ladies bundles xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

my dh threw me a curve ball yesterday. we have alot of baby stuff from my son left "just incase" and i told him that i wanted to sell it all because its just a reminder being sat in the spare room. anyway we chatted and i said that because our embies didnt quite reach blast even though they got to day 5, day 6 they were no longer with us hence no frosties. and i think that is what happend to my 2 little embies tucked up too i dont think our chances were ever that good. so the long and short of it is he asked me to consider donor embies!!!! that threw me off a bit, i never even thought of it let alone expected him to be thinking of it. has anyone ever heard anything about anyone who has done this?







i am gonna phone bh for a consultation and chat things through with dr.


----------



## luaparaz (May 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Hafsa and Chadwick - I'm so sorry to hear of your news.  Here's sending you both  

Miche - Congratulations to you both - If you're like me it'll take a while to sink in.  I even checked the test today just to make sure and it's a week tomorrow!!  Have you been told by clinic how far you are - Mine said at test i was 4 weeks.  Any symptoms as yet?

Bubbles - There's a girl on my local thread who's using donated embies - She's successfully completed her cycle and is now 15weeks pregnant!  Think it's her second attempt at it and she goes to same clinic as me so it's definitely an option!  If you want to know more I will give you link to thread if it'll help.

Here's sending   and   to you all.  Good luck if testing this week.

Lol x


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya,

Hafsa and Chadwick, so sorry to hear about your results,   to you both.

Thank you all for your messages, we are still in shock at our BFP, but very happy! Luaparaz, haven't yet spoke to the clinic to inform them of our result, will do so tomorrow, so hopefully then they will be able to give me more idea of dates and arrange first early scan. No symptoms as yet, still getting period type pains everyday on and off but have had these since EC and am pretty certain its the Cyclogest, but I'll check with clinic tomorrow. How are you doing, any symptoms yet?

Good luck to all those still to test this week    

Miche x


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

luaparaz, that would be great if you could give me the link, just getting as much knowledge about it as posible for when we go back to clinic, thanks   . hope your doing ok and not over doing it xxxx

you too miche, rest up and so happy for you both xxxxxxxxxxxx

tez hafsa and chadwick, hope you are all doing ok


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

I doing a lot better now thanx bubbles how r u doing?? I am just itching to get started again now, I'm impatient enough as it is!!

xxxxxx


----------



## pinkmiche (Nov 10, 2010)

Tez, glad to hear you are doing ok. Hopefully you'll be able to get started soon in the New Year  

Luaparaz, have spoke to the clinic, scan booked for 29th Dec, it seems a bit more real now   they also re-assured me about the pains i've been experiencing, saying it is partly due to cyclogest but mainly pregnancy hormones preparing the body for labour! They also said they class me as four weeks pregnant on the day I tested.

Bubbles, I don't know anyone who has used donor embies, but is def something to look into, good luck and let us know how you get on.

Miche x


----------



## hafsa (Aug 1, 2010)

hi all

sorry i havnt been on for a few days... coming to grips with the bfn!
hope everything goimg well with you all....

made contact with guys and have my follow up appointment first week of january so hope fully the fet treatment can go ahead pretty soon. 

going to try not to mope.... my sister is getting married in april and till now didnt buy outfit as was hoping to be good few months pregnant by then but now going to happily spend christmas looking for a gorgeous outfit... 

will keep you guys updated on the fet... may not write as much but i do read up on u guys everyday... keep strong everyone    
take care 

hafsa


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone. 
I'm not sure I should still be posting on here, given that I'm no longer on 2ww, but here goes...

Hope you're all doing okay and managing to find a way of getting through this. We're trying to come to terms with our result, but it is really difficult   

DH has been hit by this more than I thought. We're in the process of trying to move house, and he said yesterday he's not sure what the point is anymore as we're wanting to buy a family house for a family we're quite likely to never have  .  I think sometimes it's harder for guys, as my dh has been so trained for so long not to let his feelings out, he's really struggling atm.

We have a follow-up appointment next week at the clinic, and we should be able to get another date for a new chat and plan, but sadly, our PCT has just suspended all IVF treatment until at least April 2011, so it's going to be quite a while before we can try again. 

I have a question for you guys though. Bubbles and Tez, I was wondering if you've had a bleed yet? It's been over 30 days without anything, and my cycle is never usually more than 25 days (very short, I know). 

Hope you're all okay.


----------



## bubbles1 (Sep 5, 2007)

o chadwick i really do feel for you and dh     i think sometimes we as women feel like the burden is all ours but the men suffer silently and we dont think it hits them so much but this just goes to show it does. hugs to you both. doesnt matter that your no longer on the 2ww this is where we all meet up to chat and i would hate to lose that! 

good that your follow up appointment is so soon, bloody red tape suspending something as important as ivf ... makes me mad   . as for bleeding i bled the day after my otd, give the clinic a ring, it cant hurt. sending you big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Aww Chadwick its awful   I came back to work yesterday and actually feel a lot better for doing so!

My follow up is 24th Jan and acording to a friend she started the nasal spray again 10 days after her follow up so could be quite soon for me! Although we may need to put it back a few weeks as its going to clash with an exam I have, really need to pass it as get a pay rise  

I was the same as Bubbles I'm afraid and bled day after, have you tried testing just incase?

Hope everyone is well

Tez
xxx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi ladies, 
Glad to hear you're both starting to feel a bit more positive. I still haven't had a bleed, (re-tested this morning) but I spoke to the clinic this morning and they said it can take a few weeks for everything to get out of your system. She also said that although funding has been suspended until April, there's no guarantee that it will start up again after April. We're trying to see if we can raise the money to pay for another treatment for after the new year, but it's really tight as we're in the middle of moving house. The good news is that paying privately for treatment doesn't invalidate your application to NHS treatment later (if there is any!)

I don't know how you guys are dealing with things, I really admire you both. We're struggling so much at the moment. It's our 15th anniversary today, and it's the first time we've decided not to celebrate whatsoever. We barely even remembered. I think tonight we'll probably just be sitting down in front of bank statements trying to do some sums! Sorry for the me post. I've been completely floored by this, which is so annoying as we always knew it was an outside chance. We're normally SO good at controlling our emotions and focusing on practical solutions to things rather than being emotional. I genuinely don't understand why we've let it get to us so badly. DH says he feels just as empty as he did when his Dad died. We have to try and find something positive to focus on!


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Aww Chadwick      it is awful, I have just been trying to keep myself busy and keep my mind off things! For the first few days I drove myself crazy reading into things! 

After our 2nd try if it fails we are gona pay for immune testing, I am just convinced there is something wrong even though been give dx of unexplained!!

Hope your ok bubbles    

Hope everyone who had BFP is ok too 

Tez

xxx


----------



## luaparaz (May 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Good to see you're all still posting on here - we've been through this together and it's good for all to still be in contact this way.  It's going to be a hard time at the moment for you - getting over a disappointment like this will take time.  Just try to stay positive - you hear of so many who have been there then get the positive they deserve.  

Bubbles - If you go onto the local area thread for Lincolnshire - Anyone from North East Lincolnshire - there's about 19 pages at mo.  There's about 4 of us on there at present.  Hope this helps.

Miche - I've been suffering with nausea and sickness since the thursday prior to test date - not too bad until i brush my teeth.  Had lots of pains - apparently cyclogest makes it worse - also had constipation - got so bad on tuesday i feared the worst.  Rang the clinic on wednesday and told normal and gave advice.  Feel much easier now.  Stopped Cyclogest on Friday as course complete so hopefully pains will start to subside.

Lol x


----------



## Nicxwl2bamum (Aug 2, 2010)

Just scrolling through here and noticed Pinkmiche got her BFP!!! Congrats girl!!!!!


----------

